# Winter storage required



## warren

As above I am looking for a lock up or good garage to store my car through winter.swansea or carmarthen area would be better.


----------



## andyboyo

I may be able to help if you struggle to find anywhere ! I'm further west than your ideal location though.


----------



## warren

Hi andy. Where abouts are you?


----------



## andyboyo

Near Tenby.


----------



## warren

Hi Andy,sent you a pm. Let me know if you get it.
Regards warren.


----------



## andyboyo

Hi Warren. Got your message


----------



## nath_cuddy

Hi Warren,

are you still looking for vehicle storage?

Feel free to contact me as I will be able to assist.

07791 291144

Nath


----------



## warren

Big thanks to andy and nath for the kind replies:thumb: still looking.
Cheers guys.


----------

